# Best saddle for a big guy, 6'8" 260lbs??



## WGK (Jul 17, 2010)

I have been looking at the selle italia gel flow saddles since I'm already running a simeral one on my mtb bike. I pretty big and with my weight I thought I would go with a gel that has the cutout.

Any advice is greatly appreciated since this is the first roadbike saddle I have purchased.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Go with the black one.

100 people can give you 100 opinions, and they'll all be wrong for you. It's part of road cycling... the quest for YOUR perfect saddle.


----------



## 1nf0s3c (Feb 21, 2010)

A lot of people will tell you Brooks rule, some will say they suck.

Brooks rules.


----------



## WGK (Jul 17, 2010)

I know that there are plenty of thoughts but I was thinking that there is maby some better ones for bigger guys.


----------



## setonz (Mar 7, 2009)

Generally bigger guys have wider hips, which equals wider sit bones. look for a saddle width above 135mm like a Selle san marco regal or the newer regalE, fizik aliante or if you like the racier looking saddles look at the fizik antares or specialised phenom / romin.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Regal or Rolls.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

setonz said:


> Generally bigger guys have wider hips, which equals wider sit bones. look for a saddle width above 135mm like a Selle san marco regal or the newer regalE, fizik aliante or if you like the racier looking saddles look at the fizik antares or specialised phenom / romin.


to the OP: This advice is partially correct, you should look for a saddle that fits your sit bones, but don't guess. Just because you are bigger/heavier doesn't mean you are a wideass. If you have a Specialized dealer nearby, sit on their Ass-O-Meter (I know it has a real name), and that will tell you how wide a saddle you should start with. Personally I would stay away from very lightweight saddles as the shell usually loses it shape within a season of riding.


----------



## WGK (Jul 17, 2010)

setonz said:


> Generally bigger guys have wider hips, which equals wider sit bones. look for a saddle width above 135mm like a Selle san marco regal or the newer regalE, fizik aliante or if you like the racier looking saddles look at the fizik antares or specialised phenom / romin.


I like the specialized phenom but I thought that it was a mtb saddle. I've always been told there is a big difference between road and mtb?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

WGK said:


> I like the specialized phenom but I thought that it was a mtb saddle. I've always been told there is a *big difference between road and mtb*?


Usually about a hundred bucks, yes.

MTB saddles are often a little heavier. They often make it easier to get behind the saddle for descents. They will label you as a "Fred" if you have one on a road bike. If you aren't the sort to care what other people say, then rock a MTB saddle. I've done it before, and I'll do it again.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Brooks B17 would be my recommendation.

john


----------

